# School in Beirut - Where to live



## Spook (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey all,

I am considering seeking post-graduate education at American U Beirut, and am curious about the hot spots to live. I'm more than willing to commute by bus or foot short distances, and I'd like to live somewhere that has a lot going on culturally and socially. Cost isn't so much an issue. I would prefer to live in a high-rise. I'm not looking for specifics, just a general idea so I can search online for possibilities. Does anyone know of any nicer high-riser apartments or condos?

Please, your advice is appreciated!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I doubt we have people from Lebanon here, but I know a guy who was raised in Beirut - he's been gone for a bit too long to have details on pricing etc but it's quite a widely known fact that Beirut is one of the most vibrant cities of the Middle East when it comes to artistic and cultural activities, with a quite liberal nightlife as well. So it has a bit for all, and then I am not even mentioning that Lebanese food is about the biggest delight of all oriental cuisines 

Have you checked onelebanon.com ? It's a site which I know offers quite a lot of info on everything local.


----------

